# I am a proud mommy : )



## luvmysphynx (Feb 2, 2005)

Hello, I just had to show off my Sphynx Kitten "Monte". :lol:


----------



## Heather102180 (Nov 19, 2003)

I only see a red X.


----------



## luvmysphynx (Feb 2, 2005)

Lets try this again :lol:


----------



## luvmysphynx (Feb 2, 2005)

*Iam a proud mommy*










One more picture :lol:


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

Wow 8O , the image is too small. Can't you make it bigger?


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

I can make your second picture bigger, but not your first:


----------



## luvmysphynx (Feb 2, 2005)

Thank you! I am just happy to be able to post pictures  It has taken me awhile to figure it out. :lol:


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

You're welcome!


----------



## MarkT (Jan 17, 2005)

Awesome cat!


----------



## Tonkmom64 (Oct 2, 2004)

What color is Monte? Maybe he's a blue? He is extraordinarily handsome!


----------



## AddFran (Jul 10, 2004)

Wow. He's pretty. Love that little sweater too! Is it fleece?


----------



## Nero the Sable (Oct 28, 2004)

Such a sweetie pie. I can't get enough of Monte! Can you take a picture of him in all of his sweaters so we can see his entire wardrobe? =D


----------



## luvmysphynx (Feb 2, 2005)

*I am a proud mommy*










His hoodie :lol:


----------



## luvmysphynx (Feb 2, 2005)

Your basic black ensemble :lol:


----------



## luvmysphynx (Feb 2, 2005)

AND LAST BUT NOT LEAST!!!!


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

Hehe it's funny seeing him naked after all those clothing shots. I like the black ensemble the best


----------



## Tonkmom64 (Oct 2, 2004)

I like the hoodie! Where do you get these? Do you make them?


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

Bigger (take out the th in the url) :wink: :


----------



## luvmysphynx (Feb 2, 2005)

Thank you for letting me know how to post a full size picture  The Hoodie I purchased at a Pet Store, the black one my mom made and the blue and black one I got from a Sphynx Breeder that makes them. I just ordered Monte a Pittsburg Steelers Jacket (my husband is a BIG fan). I will post a picture when I get it.


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

You're welcome, anytime!


----------



## tornangel012 (Feb 18, 2005)

OHHHH if you like Sanrio Hello Kitty or My Melody I saw some cute sweaters on Ebay for sale for pets!


----------



## luvmysphynx (Feb 2, 2005)

Monte's new Steelers Pullover.


----------



## luvmysphynx (Feb 2, 2005)

Pretty eyes!!!


----------

